# VOIP > Software Reviews >  {Guide HowTO} Skype + Asterisk

## NetTraptor

Τα κακό συνεχίζεται! Αφού κατάφερα να ξυπνήσω με την βοήθεια του 33418 κάθισα να δω κάτι αλλά μπιχλιμπίζια… και να σου ένας τύπος μου λέει…. τι βλακεία είναι αυτό ούτε skype δεν μπορεί να παίξει… 

Λέω και εγώ …. Δεν μπορεί … κάπως θα γίνεται… κάποιο Interface θα υπάρχει…. Εδώ οι κινέζοι βγάλανε SkypePBX εδώ θα κολλήσουμε… πείσμωσα

Ιδού τα αποτελέσματα και ο τρόπος…

Ναι το παραδέχομαι… είμαι καμμένος… όσο και αυτοί που φτιάξανε το προγραμματάκι…
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Πολύ καλό!!!  ::   ::   ::  

Θα το δοκιμάσω το συντομότερο δυνατόν και θα γράψω feedback.

----------


## NetTraptor

Bug: Κατά τα reload του * πρέπει να κάνετε και restart στο Uplink…

----------


## mindfox

Αν κάνετε λιγουλάκι υπομονή, φτιάχνω ένα channel driver για το *, βασισμένο στο openSkype, το οποίο έχει βγει σαν opensource.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αν κάνετε λιγουλάκι υπομονή, φτιάχνω ένα channel driver για το *, βασισμένο στο openSkype, το οποίο έχει βγει σαν opensource.


Ωραίος…  ::   ::  σήμερα διάβαζα για δαυτο… αλλά το παραπάνω ήταν πιο γρήγορο…
Το δικό σου θα είναι super όμως … 

Δεν είναι κάτι το τρελό μιας και άλλοι sip service providers έχουν καλές τιμές… αλλά σίγουρα έχει καλή ποιότητα, αποδοχή και είναι τέλος πάντων ένα Feature που θα πρέπει να υπάρχει…

----------


## m0rales

το αντιστροφο γινεται ? δηλαδη οι κλησεις του skype να ερχονται στον * ?

----------


## zabounis

> το αντιστροφο γινεται ? δηλαδη οι κλησεις του skype να ερχονται στον * ?


Στην καρτέλα general στο uplink εκεί που λέει When Skype Calls use the following number: [email protected] 
όπου Ip του *

Ύστερα φτιάξε ένα inbound route στον * με DID number το "skype"


Εμένα πάντως δεν μου δουλεύει η μ****ία γιατί το uplink και το skype είναι σηκωμένο σε vm και και δεν βλέπει recording device. 
Ενω δρομολογεί την κλήση κανονικά μέσα στον * και χτυπάει το extension μου μόλις το σηκώσω πέφτει.
Όταν κοιτάω το Skype μου βγάζει ένα μήνυμα ότι δεν είναι σωστά configured τα audio devices.
Οπότε υποθέτω ότι για να παίξει αυτό πρέπει να είναι σηκωμένο σε κανονικό μηχάνημα εκτός αν τον παίζει το vmware server2 και δεν κάνει σωστά audio emulation.

Αν το δοκιμάσει κάποιος σε vm και του παίζει ο ήχος ας μας πει.

----------


## B52

Αγοραζεις ενα licence και εισαι κυριος, μεγαλυτερη πατατα απο αυτο το uplink δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει....  ::

----------

